# Bella



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok just wanting some opinions. Do you think Bella is a Pure GSD. She came from a trainer who got her from a lady that no longer wanted her because she couldn't share food with her dobermans, she is suppose to be a pure GSD, but no matter what she is still our Bella just curious. 

She is a little over 14wks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Are all 4 of her feet white? And seems a little short bodied (my GSD pups all were very long). 

Otherwise she sure seems like she could be all GSD! But no matter is she is or not, what a cutie petutie!


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

No not white feet but she does have a couple white toes I was reading up about it they say it can change or stay white. And I think she looks short because of the way she stands because she does look shorter bodied in these pics than she does running around lol. Thanks for the reply


----------

